# Alternatives if you are tired of going to the gym



## j4s57 (Mar 15, 2017)

I had a lot of friends who hates working out at the gym but is still doing it for their own health, and they love it when I introduce rock climbing to them. So I decided to make a short 2 min video about it and I figured that some of you here will love it too.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Agreed...it's fun and an amazing workout. I wish it weren't so expensive or crowded. Many places don't have enough auto-belay devices if you are alone. I did enjoy it when I had a climbing partner. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## j4s57 (Mar 15, 2017)

SofaKing said:


> Agreed...it's fun and an amazing workout. I wish it weren't so expensive or crowded. Many places don't have enough auto-belay devices if you are alone. I did enjoy it when I had a climbing partner.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hey SofaKing, I sometimes can't find a climbing partner too, there is a form of climbing called "bouldering", which is climbing a short route without the need of harnesses and ropes and can be done solo, IMO it's equally fun as climbing with ropes. As for the cost, you can go to the used gear sales at REI to get yourself a cheap pair of like-new climbing shoes for 30 bucks, and you can also try to find a "bouldering" only climbing gym near your place which typically will be less crowded and have much cheaper monthly member fees than a climbing gym that has top-roping, and people are most very friendly and chill. Hope this helps!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Thanks...I've got the gear. I just wasn't as big of a fan of bouldering, but will keep it in mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

